# £1 = $2 = Increased PC Sales



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

I have just taken the plunge and ordered my PC kit from Autopia today because of the strong great british pound and the excellent write ups on the forum.

I have noticed on several threads that there are others who are also taking the plunge. It would be interesting to see how many DW members have purchased a PC in the past week or so.

Autopia must be wondering what has hit them with all the UK orders and it must also be good business for the approved traders, who will be seeing the Polish fly off their shelves.

Reply if you have also purchased PC and we can get a head count.

MCP


----------



## Jules86 (Mar 6, 2007)

me about 5 mins ago (see thread lol) :buffer:


----------



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

i will be later :lol:


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

I did yesterday :buffer:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I did on monday, arrived this afternoon


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, a few days ago.

It is on its way to me as i speak  . I am now just waiting for my CS order and a transformer purchase.


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

mine is on its way, its being sent to the gf's so could be here 2day


----------



## Dasco (Jun 6, 2006)

mine ordered on monday night should be here tomorrow


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

just ordered mine !


----------



## S Garbett (Jan 20, 2007)

Odered mine on wednessday!


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

I make that 11 ordered so far, Anybody else?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

MEEEEEEE!!!!!! ordering today what discount code do u use for Autopia?


----------



## Cally (Jun 28, 2006)

been thinking, should I have ordered extra pads? I just got the sonus kit at 210 dollars.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

already bought a pc last week so stocked up on pads & got loads of other stuff including sonus der wunder buffing towels 2 for $8 = 2 for £4 bargain!!! (so ordered 25 packs):thumb: 

ps. there detailing brushes are really good worth adding to you order for an extra couple of quid


----------



## st3blue (Dec 30, 2006)

Just order the Porter SFX kit plus extra pads, polish, etc $390.


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

I ordered one on Monday but no sign of it yet was hoping to would be here been now for a weekend play and to make matters worse Royal Mail have lost the transformer they tried to deliver to me unsuccessfully on Wed.....******s.


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

Ordered mine yesterday.Its on its way.Cant wait!!!!


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

The Count is 17 so far.


----------



## ShazUK (Sep 23, 2006)

Ordered this morning with spare pads, spot pads, sfx1, polishing, buffing and drying towels.

Fun!


----------



## SimonWRX (Mar 18, 2007)

Gone for it, just ordered the SFX polisher with extra pads $320. The $ rate is the thing that tipped it. How many bought now??:lol:


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

n n n n n n nineteen


----------



## TimOE (Mar 4, 2007)

Ordered mine Friday evening (20/04/2007) so should land any day now:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Autopia wont know what hit them


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

Mine came yesterday, unbelievable service.

Our Neighbours are going to be giving us some weird looks this weekend.

Cheers

MCP


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

tbops said:


> me not that its been sent out yet im waiting for a swirl buster


I'm waiting for a swirl buster too...ordered late Sunday night

Maz x


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday as well  

Can't wait for the weekend :buffer:


----------



## Cally (Jun 28, 2006)

when did yous all order?


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

I ordered last Thursday Cally


----------



## st3blue (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine arrived today, ordered Friday.

Got the transformer today from tooled up, ordered just after the porter.


----------



## MR2Owner (Dec 13, 2006)

All the my kit came yesterday and ive had a go tonight!!!


----------



## Cally (Jun 28, 2006)

cool ordered mine on friday, hopefully here tommorrow then!


----------



## paultoke (Mar 5, 2007)

According to my shipping number my one was delivered yesterday to someone in Bristol. Only problem is I live in Norfolk.


----------



## chutney (Feb 21, 2007)

Ordered mine yesterday:buffer: . Euro has never been stronger against dollar .


----------



## Cally (Jun 28, 2006)

Got mine today, just need one of those yellow box thingys and off I go! 3-4 working days from america, very impressed!


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

paultoke said:


> According to my shipping number my one was delivered yesterday to someone in Bristol. Only problem is I live in Norfolk.


Have a search on the site.

Someone recieved your PC and is sending it to you.

He posted up about it yesterday.

Dont worry:thumb:


----------



## paultoke (Mar 5, 2007)

Sisson said:


> Have a search on the site.
> 
> Someone recieved your PC and is sending it to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Sisson.

I have just this minute had an e-mail from Autopia telling me it is on the way:thumb:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats the great thing about Autopia, things rarely go wrong, but when they do they are really on the ball at sorting it - top people, many companies in the UK could learn from them....


----------



## paultoke (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes I agree they were very quick in sorting it out. But I must say a big thanks to forum member Willbaroo for his honesty and forwarding the PC on to me. 
Top Man :thumb:


----------

